# Placement of Quniton Catheter



## mmelcam (Jul 6, 2009)

Can someone please help me out with this. I get really confused when it comes to venous catheterization vs hemodialysis access. Is there an easy way to figure these out??? Operative note reads...

Preoperative diagnosis: Renal Failure
Postoperative diagnosis: Renal Failure
Procedure: Placement of a Quinton Catheter in the right IJ

Description of Procedure:  The patient was placed in a recumbent position. The patient was sterilely prepped and draped of the patient's right neck, we then accessed the internal jugular vein using a 22-guage needle and then adjacent to this, placed a large bore needle 18-gauge needle and passing wire through this and then dilated over the wire. Then placed a Quinton catheter over the wire. We then aspiated both ports, flushed with normal saline, and then sutured in place. Dressings were Applied. The patient tolerated the procedure well.

I am sure I am making this harder than it is. I would appreciate any help I can get. Thanks.


----------



## aivers (Jul 6, 2009)

*Quinton Catheter*

Hi Melissa,

We use code 36800 for placement of a Quinton Catheter.  Hope this helps!

Annette


----------



## mmelcam (Jul 6, 2009)

Do you use this same code for an Ash Catheter placement for dialysis?


----------



## jenive (Apr 11, 2011)

Actually code 36800 is for a cannula which is usually placed in the forearm.  After reading the OP report, the correct code set you would be looking for is the Central Venous catheter codes 36555-36561 because the access site is the internal Jugular vein


----------

